# Chromium ERROR:stack_trace_posix.cc(602)



## Nicola Mingotti (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi,

I am running FreeBSD-11.1 and installed "chromium" from package.

When I start "chromium" from the shell I see this errore message
repeated many times. But the browser works well.
Do you know want it is ?


```
[0225/200010.305489:ERROR:stack_trace_posix.cc(602)]
Not implemented reached in bool base::debug::
(anonymousnamespace)::SandboxSymbolizeHelper::CacheMemoryRegions()
```

At times also this messave

```
[40149:501201152:0225/200136.729477:ERROR:object_proxy.cc(573)]
Failed to call method:
org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Get: object_path=
/org/freedesktop/UPower:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:
The name org.freedesktop.UPower was not provided by any .service files
```

I have set "kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed: 1" and also I run "chrome" with
option "--disable-gpu".


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 10, 2018)

These error messages are shown because the NOTIMPLEMENTED() macro annotates codepaths which have not been implemented yet. Therefore, you can safely ignore them.


----------

